# Peach from Concentrate



## mjdtexan (Mar 23, 2009)

I went to our local Hispanic grocery store today to buy strawberries (tomorrows 1 gallon project) and noticed some different juicesl 


I bought some peach nectar. I noticed the ingedients are as follows-water, peach puree from concentrate, sugar and/or high fructose corn syrup, citric acid, *ascorbic acid (preservative)*, beta carotene (color). 


My question is will the ascorbic acid (or anything else you see) be a problem? I bought two 64 ounce containers. I was gonna get the mango and strawberry/banana too but I was a little nervous about the "*Ascorbic Acid (preservative*)" part of it. This stuff is $2 a 64 ounce container.


Ifin its good to use I guess I will be looking for a recipe too.


Thank Yall.


----------



## pelican (Mar 23, 2009)

If that Peach Nectar is Jumex brand, I did a batch of white grape (old orchard) concentrate and Jumex Peach Nectar that turned out pretty good according to my most objective and honest critic! Although I see you got 64 oz cans, the cans I bought were the size of a Coke can...

The ascorbic acid is not a problem. It prevents browning, oxidation, and someone else with more knowledge can speak to whether it raises the acidity or not so much. 

I'd vote "go for it"! you can send it to me if it turns out not to your liking (LOL)


----------



## vcasey (Mar 23, 2009)

The high fructose corn syrup would make me put this back on the shelf. If you are looking to make wine from juice look at Welch's - read the label you want the 100% juice (the frozen stuff is fine and works well) or look in the baby food aisle and try some of that juice. When looking at juices, ascorbic and citric acid are fine, any sorbates may may fermentation very challenging or even impossible. Your best best in going in this direction is to pick juice that is as pure as possible which is why baby food juices work well as do many organic juices. Just make sure you check the ingriedients.
VPC


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank Yall both for your answers. I am going to go ahead and use it because I have it and I need to experiment. The baby food isle is something I would have never thought of. Thank You very much for that tidbit.


Mike D


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 24, 2009)

Two 64 ounce boxes of the Jumex dang near filled up the 4 liter bottle. Once I added the sugar it took to get me to 1.090 it more than filled it up. I added 1 camden tablet, 1 tea spoon pectic enzyme, 1 table spoon nutrient and 1 lalvin 71B 1122 packet. 


I have no clue if what I did is right. I hope so. If not I am not really loosing much. If I need to make an adjustment please let me know. I already found out that I may have added to much pectic enzyme.


Is there a need for tannin here?


----------



## Waldo (Mar 24, 2009)

I would not personally add any tannin to the Peach and I think you will be fine with the amount of petic enzyme you used.


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 24, 2009)

Waldo said:


> I would not personally add any tannin to the Peach and I think you will be fine with the amount of petic enzyme you used.




Thank You Waldo. I guess now the wait is on to see how it is going to taste.


----------



## pelican (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you starting the ferment in the jug? If you had "too much" once you added the sugar, and you start in the primary you can use a side bottle for the excess when you rack to the glass and then you'll have some extra there for topping up when you rack off the deposit.


----------



## pelican (Jun 6, 2009)

Any progress on the Peach wine? 

I just bottled my welches white grape peach today and thought of your's with the Jumex. My earlier batch of white grape concentrate and small cans of Jumex peach nectar came out really well and I'm looking forward to comparing batch 1 to batch 2 (once the weather warms up here!! this would be a nice hot weather white).

PS how are the watermelons coming along?


----------



## mjdtexan (Jun 6, 2009)

The peach wine was ok, not a favorite of mine but it was well liked by the females.


My watermelon plants are HUGE and I have little watermelons the size of the tip of my pinkie. I am excited. I have tons of red watermelon plants. I will probably harvest around 100 red ones. I have a few yellow meated and a few orange meated watermelon plants with little baby watermelons on them too.


----------



## pelican (Jun 7, 2009)

WoW! That sounds wonderful - I'm still waiting for it to warm up enough to actually get the garden going. We had frost last week which took out the tomato plants I hastily planted (the few that were left after the cut worms did their thing just the night before the frost). Alas we only got into the low 50s for a high yesterday... will be a very short growing season up here this year!


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 4, 2009)

mjd, 


Can I ask you for your recipe and know how much you actually made?


D


----------



## mjdtexan (Jul 4, 2009)

u01dtj6 said:


> mjd,
> 
> 
> Can I ask you for your recipe and know how much you actually made?
> ...





To be honest I didnt use good recording practices. I have only made one gallon of it. I poured two containers of the Jumex into the primary, added enough water to make it about 16 ounces over a gallon (that way I still had a gallon when I took it out of primary). 1 camden tablet. ¼ teaspoon of acid blend and 1 packet of Lalvin EC-1118. It is still in 1 gallon jug. I dont remember how much sugar I added but I remember I took the SG to 1.085





Right now it is very clear. I am going to rack it off in the next couple of days when I do the hard apple cider. I can not keep hard apple cider here. It flies out of here as fast as I can make. I have to keep several batches going at once.


I know I probably didnt help you much but good luck and let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## vcasey (Jul 4, 2009)

[/QUOTE] 



I can not keep hard apple cider here. It flies out of here as fast as I can make. I have to keep several batches going at once.[/QUOTE]

Might be time to buy a larger primary and a larger carboy!



Glad you're having fun and success.
VC


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else has done this - but when making juice wines I do away with the primary and just put the juice, water, sugar, etc. straight into the carboy, and just rack it off the lees after a few weeks.


Is this bad? I've done it for all 4 wines I've on the go!


----------



## mjdtexan (Jul 5, 2009)

u01dtj6 said:


> I don't know if anyone else has done this - but when making juice wines I do away with the primary and just put the juice, water, sugar, etc. straight into the carboy, and just rack it off the lees after a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Is this bad? I've done it for all 4 wines I've on the go!



When using the Jumex you just cant do that. ¼ of the gallon winds of lees from that stuff. Thats why I do extra in the primary so I still have something left. I dunno even iffin its good stuff yet, I have not tasted it.


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 5, 2009)

I can imagine! Peach is supposed to be notorious for haze and lees.


I'll give peach a try someday though. How long usually does it take to clear from that Jumex stuff?


----------



## boozinsusan (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a batch of white grape/peach from frozen concentrate that is almost ready. I did it like you, u01dtj6, and put everything into the carboy. Of course, there was no extra to top off when i racked it. 


In my case, however, I saw suggestions after i made it that called for more concentrate than in the original recipe, so I used this as a way of adding more concentrate (kind of an f-pac I guess). I am hoping it will make it more full tasting.


Mine has been in a carboy for a month now, and is clearing. Don't know about the Jumex.


----------



## u01dtj6 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds excellent boozinsusan! Do you have pictures? Would love to see some! I don't know about the Jumex either... I don't think they sell it over here in the UK.

Dan


----------



## boozinsusan (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry, my camera died right about the time I started wanting to post here. I am hoping to be able to take pics soon though.....


Jumex is a Mexican brand of juice, so if they sell it in the UK, it may be in the aisle with foreign foods. Or a mexican grocery.


It is REALLY good juice though - the peach is WONDERFUL with champagne......


----------

